# I want German Blue Rams!



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

I was thinking of setting up a 10 gallon for some german blue rams. I've never had them before but they looked so nice at the store. But the tap water here has a very high pH at 10 with little hard water nutrients. I am concerned if i add oyster grit to the soil the pH will be too high for the rams. This is currently the situation in my 30 gallon tank. I heard rams need soft water to survive. Does anyone have any suggestions? Are they tolerant of a pH thats around 8 by any chance?


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

They didn't survive for me. And they cost about $20 here. He had some nice "golden" varieties though. I don't know how to keep them. They are somewhat territorial when breeding but they should do well in "normal" ranges with 7.0 ph and only moderate hardness. The oyster grit may be too much for them. I had some in a bag in my filter for the snails/shrimp and that may have killed them.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, they are $10 here. But they look beautiful and interesting to watch. So no oyster grit then. Will the soil lower the pH? Maybe using bottled water would help? But its more of a hastle. I'm not sure if i can get away with using regular tap in this case.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is something else to consider- I just learned this the hard way. Can you keep the temperature dead steady in that ten gallon tank? I got two balloon rams and put them in my 10 gallon and they had ick within a week. Apparently they are very sensitive to temperature fluctuation. I don't want to take any of my big tanks up to 80 degrees, so I am going to experiment with a glass top at night and a screen during the day. A 20 gallon or bigger tank would hold a steady temperature much better, if you have that option.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

over the years i have gone through many rams for one reason or another. 
i would get them home and they would live for a while then i would get a suddon death for ne reason.
if your really wanting to get good results with them and for the price you all have payed, here only $6 for both varieties, then run your water through some peat and add lots of drift wood to the tank. distilled water or RO water will provide you with best results for them with PH that high. 
im currently having amazing results with the rams im picking up at a chain store. i have water about 7.2 and somewhat hard water but i only get the fish that have been in our tanks for about a week. weak ones die with in 5 here so the rest are my best bet.
good luck in what you do and achieve this should work for you bud!!! good luck!


----------

